# Recife - modernidade e pujança nordestina by Raul Lopes



## raul lopes

obrigado pelas dicas queridos ... 


agora mais fotos babadééééérrimas so na segunda pagina ...



PARTE 2 ... em breve na segunda pagina .. ;-)


----------



## Jeptan

Cada foto mais linda que a outra, fantástico!


----------



## raul lopes

2. PARTE 










E A SAGA DO GLAMOUR BAFONS LUXO E LACRAçAO CONTINUA... 





















BACIA DO PINA - BAIRRO DE SÃO JOSÉ -07-08-16-PAN-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Lights and Silhouettes by Tiago Giordani, auf Flickr
1.
#Sunset - Olinda e Recife, PE. #Brasil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, auf Flickr
. by Paulo Adriano Rocha, auf Flickr
Praia de Boa Viagem by Walber Moura, auf Flickr
Recife a noite by Tato Rocha, auf Flickr
2.
Instituto Ricardo Brennand Recife - PE by Rodrigo Beilner Garcia, auf Flickr
3.
Instituto Ricardo Brennand Recife - PE by Rodrigo Beilner Garcia, auf Flickr
4.
Boa Viagem by ruifo, auf Flickr
5.
Dizem que é lugar de gente fina, elegante e sincera haha eu tenho lá minhas dúvidas... by Ariana Catunda, auf Flickr
6.
VISTA AÉREA DA PRAIA DE MURO ALTO - IPOJUCA - PE. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
7.
Recife by rafaelborbagriz, auf Flickr
8.
Por Do Sol Recife by rafaelborbagriz, auf Flickr
9.
Basílica de Nossa Senhora do Carmo, Recife, Pernambuco, Brasil by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr
10.








11.
Recife , Brasil by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
12.
BACIA DO PINA - BAIRRO DE SÃO JOSÉ -07-08-16-003-2-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
13.
BACIA DO PINA - CABANGA IATE CLUBE - SHOPPING RIO MAR 07-08-16-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
14.
Praia de Boa Viagem , Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
15.
da.cob.ert.ura by Ricardo Scholz, auf Flickr
16.
20181101_224612 by Tribunal de Justiça de Pernambuco, auf Flickr
17.
20181101_224809 by Tribunal de Justiça de Pernambuco, auf Flickr
18.
20180605_202327 by Tribunal de Justiça de Pernambuco, auf Flickr
19.
20180605_202234 by Tribunal de Justiça de Pernambuco, auf Flickr
20.
2016_10_05_PalacioOutubroRosa_1_FotoAlessonFreitas_IMG_3613 by Tribunal de Justiça de Pernambuco, auf Flickr
21.
Da Capunga, avistei o Capibaribe e me encantei. by Eduardo Cunha, auf Flickr
22.
RioMar Shopping - Recife, Pernambuco, Brasil by Abdias Jr, auf Flickr
23.
RioMar Shopping - Recife, Pernambuco, Brasil by Abdias Jr, auf Flickr
24.
Rio Mar by Berg Brandt, auf Flickr
25.
De cima do predio na Agamenon by FABIANA SIEBER - PHOTOGRAPHY, auf Flickr
26.
Igreja em Olinda by FABIANA SIEBER - PHOTOGRAPHY, auf Flickr
27.
Avenida Agamenon Magalhães - Ilha do Leite - Recife, Pernambuco, Brasil by Abdias Jr, auf Flickr
28.
Midias Aeroportuária-Recife|PE by Beth Moreira, auf Flickr
29.
Midias Aeroportuária-Recife|PE by Beth Moreira, auf Flickr
30.
Recife-Olinda-2 by Guilherme Kumasaka, auf Flickr
31.
Pernambuco/Aluna é assaltada e ameaçada de estupro dentro da Faculdade de Direito do RecifeOs episódios de violência contra a mulher parecem não ter fim na Região Metropolitana do Recife (RMR). Nesta segunda-feira (19), uma estudante foi assaltada a mão a by Destak Recife, auf Flickr
32.
Panorama do Recife a partir da zona oeste (Madalena) (6) by Caio Filipe, auf Flickr
33.
Recife by V Martins, auf Flickr
34.
Paço Alfândega (Interior) by paolm, auf Flickr
35.
Paço Alfândega (Interior) by paolm, auf Flickr
36.
Recife by Walber Moura, auf Flickr
37.
Recife Antigo / Marco Zero by Guilherme Santos Fotografias Oficial, auf Flickr
38.
Fotografo de casamento em Recife (8) by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr
39.
Casamento em Recife (43) by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr
40.
Casamento em Recife (42) by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr
41.
26-07-13-RECIFE-PERNAMBUCO-ALFREDO FERNANDES (2) by lucas sampaio, auf Flickr
42.
Novo centro de artesanato do Recife. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
43.
Praça da República , Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
44.
Praça de Casa Forte by Diva Ruanna, auf Flickr
45.
Poço da Panela by Henrique Santos, auf Flickr
46.
Transatlânticos no Porto do Recife by Anderson Nascimento, auf Flickr
47.
PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA E O RECIFE - 13-05-17-TP-002-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
48.
PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA E O RECIFE - 13-05-17-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
49.
Cais José Estelita by Fabricio Macedo, auf Flickr
50.
Acácio Gil Borsoi by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr
51.
C1DX6025 by Ricardo Nascimento, auf Flickr
52.
Instituto Ricardo Brennand by Beto Almeida Fotógrafo, auf Flickr
53.








54.
CAMIRANGA, BRASILIA TEIMOSA, PINA & BOA VIAGEM by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
55.
Fachadas no Recife Antigo-PE. Brasil. by Valdir Silva, auf Flickr
56.








57.
Praia de Piedade - Jaboatão dos Guararapes by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
58.
recife_aerea_arenapernambuco-7296 by Raul Lopes, auf Flickr
59.
recife_aerea_arenapernambuco-7283 by Raul Lopes, auf Flickr
60.
Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
FONT AND PALACE / FONTE E PALÁCIO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
61.
imago-15.jpg by Imago Photo, auf Flickr
62.
NUCA'S LION / LEÃO DE NUCA by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
63.
STREET OF GOOD JESUS II / RUA DO BOM JESUS II by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
64.
25082018Aula Fotog0008-2 by julianogonzalez, auf Flickr
65.








66.








67.








68.








69.








70.








71.








72.








73.
Alameda dos mestres com stands de suas obras by Feira de Artesanato 2017, auf Flickr
74.
Alameda dos mestres com stands de suas obras by Feira de Artesanato 2017, auf Flickr
75.
Praia de Boa Viagem. by Cristian Nesi Martins, auf Flickr
76.
[email protected] by MECA @mecalovemeca, auf Flickr
77.
[email protected] by MECA @mecalovemeca, auf Flickr
78.
[email protected] by MECA @mecalovemeca, auf Flickr
79.
[email protected] by MECA @mecalovemeca, auf Flickr
80.
[email protected] by MECA @mecalovemeca, auf Flickr
[email protected] by MECA @mecalovemeca, auf Flickr
81.
[email protected]lamandrine2543 by MECA @mecalovemeca, auf Flickr
82.
Pca Marco Zero by Eduardo Rodrigues, auf Flickr
83.
Ohne Titel by Rodrigo_Rocha_Pe, auf Flickr
84.
Samsung Galaxy s7 by Rodrigo_Rocha_Pe, auf Flickr
85.
Ohne Titel by Rodrigo_Rocha_Pe, auf Flickr
86.
IGREJA MADRE DE DEUS. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
87.
Porto do Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
88.
Catedral da Sé, Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr
89.
Convento de São Francisco, Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr
90.
Convento de São Francisco, Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr
91.
Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
92.
Olinda by pmenge, auf Flickr



HOTEL ATLANTE PLAZA


































































































































SHERATON RESERVA DO PAIVA & CONVENTION CENTER 


facebook.com























































































































































































FITY DESIGN BOUTIQUE HOTEL 


booking.com





























































































booking.ch

HOTEL LUZEIROS RECIFE 




































































































NOBILE SUITES EXECUTIVE 

www.booking.com 

















































































































































https://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hot...ages/hotel/max1024x768/161/16161140.jpg[/img]


----------



## PEiloveyou

Parabens Raul. Ficou show.


----------



## cassianoitu

Lindas!! 2 parte..


----------



## Edumello

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Top como o Recife parabéns!


----------



## Vonney

Tirando as fotos 146 e 147 :bash:
As outras estão MARAVILHOSAS
A cidade está precisando da atenção dos governantes


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE CADA ANO QUE PASSA FICANDO MAIS COSMOPOLITA... 


babadéééééérrimaaaa


----------



## Raniere

Show!!!
Um dos melhores Threads sobre a RMR!!!!!


----------



## Tiozão

Show, essa segunda parte!:bow:


----------



## Will_NE

Recife arrasadoramente linda, como sempre! Parabéns por mais uma excelente coletânea, Raul! :applause:


----------



## raul lopes

OBRIGADO FOFURAS ... ADOROOOOO


----------



## Tiozão

Bela surpresa esse Fit Hotel, muito simpático...


----------



## sebobprata

Simplesmente espetacular !


----------



## raul lopes

OBRIGADO QUERIDOS .... ;-) que bom que estao gostando .. 


a unica coisa que percebo é que ta dificil de achar belas fotos da cidade... faltam belas fotos aereas de outras regioes da cidade , tipo zona norte inteira e boa viagem em detalhes tbm... 

ou da regiao central com os novos empresariais da ilha do leite e polo medico ... mas acredito que em breve vai surgir algumas fotos babadéééérrimas pra mostrar pra vcs..


----------



## raul lopes

AQUI UM DOS PROJETOS IMOBILIARIOS MAIS LUXUOSOS DO NORDESTE ... 

ARQUITETURA SHOW E BABADÉÉÉÉÉRRIMA... lacraçao total absoluta...

haut.id

conjunto de casas duplex no charmosissimo e nobre bairro de poço da panela na zona norte a beira do rio capibaribe.

Casas geminadas de 127,00 a 227,18 m², 31 unidades
Área total construída: 6.745,09 m²
Área do Terreno: 3.592,73 m²
Construtora HAUT Incorporadora & Design


HAUT INCORPORADORA & DESIGN www.haut.id






































*Renders:*




























































































AQUI OUTROS BELOS PROJETOS QUE ESTAO SENDO REALIZADOS NA CAPITAL PERNAMBUCANA...








































NOVO RECIFE - finalmente foi lançado ... serao 13 torres e uma baita revitalizacao de uma grande area central da cidade hoje muito degradada... SHOW ! 



























































































fonte:
mouradubeux.com.br
google.com

NOSSO POLO EMPRESARIAL E MEDICO - ILHA DO LEITE 



www.facebook.com/rioavecorporate












































































































































































CENTRO EMPRESARIAL QUEIROZ GALVAO - BOA VIAGEM / zona sul 



















































































NOVOS RESIDENCIAIS A BEIRA MAR ULTRALUXUOSOS E MODERNOS


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE NOVAMENTE ARRAZANDO NOS LANCAMENTOS E NA ARQUITETURA DE QUALIDADE...


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr





































Porto do Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Boa viagem by pmenge, auf Flickr

Boa Viagem, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Bacia do rio Pina, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Ed. Acaiaca by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## Houshmman

Se Belo Horizonte/Nova Lima construísse residenciais com o requinte desses residenciais recifenses, aquele Vila da Serra/Vale do Sereno seria uma beleza. :drool:


----------



## Tiozão

Cada projeto de tirar o folego...2019 promete pra cidade!


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE TA MUITO PODEROSA... cidade arretadaaaa...


----------



## raul lopes

ESSE THREAD ESTA LUXOOOOO !!! e vai ficar ainda mais ...












dronerepublic.com


























































































































































Empresarial JOPIN by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Bazza Humberto Zirpoli by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Estrela do Mar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

02 Empresarias Acácio Borsoi e Janete Costa by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ALGUNS HOTEIS DA CAPITAL PERNAMBUCANA... 


TRYP PERNAMBUCO RECIFE HOTEL 

facebook.com/tryppernmabuco






























































































www.booking.ch



NOBILE SUITES EXECUTIVE

Av. Boa Viagem 2 by Lais Castro Trajano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ramada by Wyndham Recife 


www.booking.ch


----------



## raul lopes

Transamérica Prestige - Beach Class International Hotel

booking.ch

Praia de Boa Viagem , Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr









































































Av. Boa Viagem by Lais Castro Trajano, auf Flickr



BRISTOL RECIFE HOTEL & CONVENTIONS


----------



## raul lopes

RADISSON RECIFE 


google.com




























































































































































MARRIOTT COURTYARD RECIFE


facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes

PARTE 3 ....


AQUI CONTINUANDO O GLAMOUR E MUITO LUXO E PODER ... COM VCS A 3. PARTE DE FOTOS DESSE MEGA THREAD DESSA MEGACITY NORDESTINA ... 











Farol da barra porto do Recife by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr
Veleiro porto do Recife by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr
1.










2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.











9.









IMG_1742 by Renato Pedrosa, auf Flickr

10.









11.








PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA E O RECIFE - 13-05-17-TP-002-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

12.









13.
fotografo para eventos-0026 by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr
14.
fotografo para eventos-0031 by Fernando Raphael, auf Flickr
15.
Entrega da requalificação do Parque da Jaqueira by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
16.
Panning by Artur Marinho, auf Flickr
17.
20150816_151106173_iOS by Serendipty2012, auf Flickr
18.
Recife Antigo by Serendipty2012, auf Flickr
19.
Brésil 2017-03 Recife Bairro do Recife-008 by Alain Couzinet, auf Flickr
20.
RECIFE SKYLINE II by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
Azul A320 (REC) by ruifo, auf Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ge2fyM]Azul A320 (REC) by ruifo, auf Flickr







[/url]Crepúsculo no Recife, 05/2014. by Paulo Cheng, auf Flickr
21.
Recife visto de Olinda by Vinicius Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Çava by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

Estrela do Mar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr


----------



## joaoh

Não sei se tem projeto da prefeitura ou governo estado para retirar aquelas comunidades precárias no canal de recife já deveria retirar ja faz tempo daquele local para recife ficar ainda melhor


----------



## raul lopes

joaoh said:


> Não sei se tem projeto da prefeitura ou governo estado para retirar aquelas comunidades precárias no canal de recife já deveria retirar ja faz tempo daquele local para recife ficar ainda melhor



EXISTE SIM E SO ESTAO ESPERANDO POR VERBAS DO GOVERNO PARA CONSTRUCAO DE CONJUNTOS HABITACIONAIS..... essas favelinhas e palafitas esta com os dias contados na zona sul recifence ... ;-)


----------



## Tiozão

opcorn: Palafita aqui é igual a biscoito, sai uma e surgem dezoito...


----------



## cassianoitu

Linda rodada Raul..


----------



## abrandao

Parabéns! Lindo thread para uma linda cidade! :applause:


----------



## Vonney

Tiozão said:


> opcorn: Palafita aqui é igual a biscoito, sai uma e surgem dezoito...


Essas palafitas ribeirinhas e um absurdo e não sei porque grupos como o ocupe Estelita não ocupam o Capibaribe em favor do Rio que esta gritando e pedindo ajuda de lixo e esgoto domestico jogado nele. As vezes penso que essas palafitas não são moradias fixas, e sim, são pontos de pesca de pescadores que trabalham no Rio e um meio oportunista de se conseguir casa do governo, por isso tem de haver o controle para não construir.

o governo ta pouco se lixando pro povo


----------



## raul lopes

thanks queridos ... ta babado o thread... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

MOON AND OBELISK 2 / LUA E OBELISCO 2 by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

CAMIRANGA, BRASILIA TEIMOSA, PINA & BOA VIAGEM by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

THE SELFIE AND THE BALANCE / A SELFIE E O EQUILÍBRIO by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

LATE AFTERNOON AT WAREHOUSES / FIM DE TARDE NOS ARMAZÉNS by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

OFF MAKING OFF by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr

REPENTISTA by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SHOPPING RIOMAR RECIFE 


O MAIOR E MAIS SOFISTICADO SHOPPING DO NORDESTE .


facebook.com 










2018.08.26 by Lucia Carneiro, auf Flickr
























































18 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

16 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

12 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

03 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr










Rio Mar by Berg Brandt, auf Flickr















































RioMar Shopping - Recife, Pernambuco, Brasil by Abdias Jr, auf Flickr

Fotografia Aérea Gustavo Penteado by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr

08 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr09 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

11 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

17 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr

02 Shopping RioMar by Alexandre Albuquerque, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife - A capital do Consumo e do Luxo no nordeste ...


----------



## Tiozão

Belíssimas atualizações!kay:


----------



## huerta

Raulzinho Raulzinho...

Mais de cuatro anos sem ir a Brasil e vc me faz sentir muita saudade de meu Recife querido 

Uma pergunta... tem hotéis em Barra de Jangada...?

Algumas fotos que vi nesse threat, me fazem pensar que sim

Felicidades...!!!


----------



## raul lopes

huerta said:


> Raulzinho Raulzinho...
> 
> Mais de cuatro anos sem ir a Brasil e vc me faz sentir muita saudade de meu Recife querido
> 
> Uma pergunta... tem hotéis em Barra de Jangada...?
> 
> Algumas fotos que vi nesse threat, me fazem pensar que sim
> 
> Felicidades...!!!



oi meu querido ... sim um ja esta por sinal aberto .. o tryp pernambuco ... maravilhoso 

e tera outro tbm da rede melia .. e varios flats e apartamentos mesmo ... 


essa regiao junto a reserva do paiva vai crescer muito ainda ... vai ficar incrivel em alguns anos .. 

;-)


----------



## Prado

Amo o Recife. Cidade fotogênica, de gente bonita e plugada. Metrópole síntese e pujante do Nordeste.


----------



## raul lopes

falou disse tudo .... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE JA EM 1910 ERA UMA CIDADE COSMOPOLITA .. 

Rio Capibaribe cortando a cidade de Recife (PE), 1910. by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity

Veneza Brasileira, Florença dos Trópicos... Recife cheio de encantos mil!


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Ap_Recife

Essa cidade sabe ser linda. Impossível não sentir orgulho.


----------



## raul lopes

Aerial view of the city of Recife, Brazil by Hulivili, auf Flickr


----------



## Prado

Essas fotos todas são realmente um arraso. Amei.


----------



## raul lopes

O Porto Restaurant, Torre by Denis Padilha, auf Flickr

219 Recife Antigo - PE 30 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## Cratus

raul lopes said:


> RECIFE JA EM 1910 ERA UMA CIDADE COSMOPOLITA ..
> 
> Rio Capibaribe cortando a cidade de Recife (PE), 1910. by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr


Raul vou por essa foto no Imagens Clássicas também, ok? Lindíssima


----------



## raul lopes

claro que pode ... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## LucasPE

Belas fotografias


----------



## Tropical Guy

Cidade mais linda do Brasil depois do Rio!!! :drool::drool::drool:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## raul lopes

Recife-PE (2) by O Phil Des Contrastes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife-PE (22) by O Phil Des Contrastes, auf Flickr


----------



## Tropical Guy

raul lopes said:


> Aerial view of the city of Recife, Brazil by Hulivili, auf Flickr


:drool:


----------



## raul lopes

CAMARÁ SHOPPING - CAMARAGIBE-17-11-19-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

TEMPLO DOS MORMONS - 27-10-19-016-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

SHOPPING PATTEO OLINDA 19-05-19-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE NO CABANGA - 27-04-19-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM-DRONE-28-04-16-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Encerramento do Bar Boteco by Heitor Salvador, auf Flickr

Encerramento do Bar Boteco by Heitor Salvador, auf Flickr

Encerramento do Bar Boteco by Heitor Salvador, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Lucas_Wild

raul lopes said:


> A REGIAO METROPOLITANA ESTA CADA VEZ MAIS BEM SERVIDA DE SHOPPINGS ..
> 
> 
> 1. RIOMAR SHOPPING
> 2. SHOPPING CENTER RECIFE
> 3. SHOPPING TACARUNA
> 4. OLINDA PATTEO SHOPPING
> 5. SHOPPING TACARUNA
> 6. PLAZA SHOPPING CASA FORTE
> 7. SHOPPING CENTER GUARARAPES
> 8. SHOPPING BOA VISTA
> 9. CAMARA SHOPPING
> 10. PAULISTA NORTH WAY SHOPPING
> 11. PAçO ALFANDEGA SHOPPING
> 12. SHOPPING COSTA DOURADA
> 13. SHOPPING MARISTA ( em construçao )
> 14. SHOPPING CARPINA
> 15. VITORIA PARK SHOPPING
> 16. SHOPPING OUTLET 1 ( em construçao )
> 17. SHOPPING OUTLET 2 ( em construçao )


Raul, faltou o Shopping Igarassu


----------



## Cratus

*Recife
*


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Farol da Barra, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_5179946492710_20191117_124307339[1] by Henrique Soares, auf Flickr

AMANHECER CASA FORTE-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Itapoama Beach, Pernambuco by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PAN PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PAN PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PAN PRAIA DE BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

NOVO LANCAMENTO DE ALTO LUXO NA AVENIDA BOA VIAGEM ..

valedoave.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-018-TP-3 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-018-TP-2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-013-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-012-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-009-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-006-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

BOA VIAGEM 23-11-19-PREV-011-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

o belissimo museu instituto ricardo brennand .. um dos melhores museus da america latina 


www.institutoricardobrennand.org.br
www.upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## raul lopes

MUSEU CAIS DO SERTAO - MODULO 2 


www.nelsonkon.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

PROJETO DO ROOFTOP DO CAIS DO SERTAO .. EM BREVE SERA ABERTO .. 

www.divulgarecife.com


----------



## raul lopes

Olinda & Blue Hour by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

RESERVA DO PAIVA


----------



## raul lopes

SHOPPING PAçO ALFANDEGA


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Olinda by F, auf Flickr

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Praia de Boa Viagem , Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Olinda by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rosarinho , Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PONTAL DE CUPE 30-11-19-PREV-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

Praia do Cupe - Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca, PE by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr

Praia do Cupe - Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca, PE by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr

Praia do Cupe - Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca, PE by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr

Praia do Cupe - Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca, PE by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr

Praia do Cupe - Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca, PE by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr

Praia do Cupe - Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca, PE by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr

Praia do Cupe - Porto de Galinhas / Ipojuca, PE by Guilherme Fonseca, auf Flickr

Carnaval 2009 - Porto de Galinhas by Daniel Coelho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Geometría y simetría en la Arquitectura, Recife by Gustavo Barral, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife/PE - Brasil. Alguma panorâmica. by Sérgio Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## Wagner69

Pqp, que paisagem!


----------



## Rudiero

Que thread babadeirooooo! Amei! Ótimas seleção de fotos!


----------



## Vonney

Recife é uma pequena muito grande. Linda!!!
A mais requintada estrutura do NE


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Impossível não ter "babado e confusão" num thread dessa magnitude! :drool:

Parabéns, Raulzito! Mais um super-thread da linda cidade nordestina! Orgulho do Brasil! :applause:


----------



## Vonney

o shopping alfandega é muito lindo por fora e por dentro é um show de arquitetura, assim como outros prédios do Recife como o museu do sertão que é magnífico.


----------



## LucasPE

*Lugares diferentes por Recife:*









*1-* Paiva - Praia paradisíaca restrita só com mansões e condomínios de luxo estilo Jurerê Internacional (minha autoria)









*2-* Vista do Recife dentro de um navio em temporada de cruzeiros (minha autoria)









*3-* Bairro do Poço da Panela e um dos seus casarões antigos (minha autoria)









*4-* Centro antigo da Capital Pernambucana e suas ruas e pontes fazendo jus à Veneza Brasileira (Marcelo Guerra)









*5-* Contrastes do Recife (pmenge)


----------



## raul lopes

Marco Zero , Recife by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PIEDADE-04-01-2020-004-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PIEDADE-04-01-2020-003-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PIEDADE-04-01-2020-002-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PIEDADE-04-01-2020-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PANORAMICA PIEDADE-04-01-2020-002-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FIM DE TARDE NO ESTELITA 22-11-19-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BACIA DO PINA 22-11-19-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PONTAL DE CUPE 30-11-19-PREV-005-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PONTAL DE CUPE 30-11-19-PREV-004-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PONTAL DE CUPE 30-11-19-PREV-003-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PONTAL DE CUPE 30-11-19-PREV-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FOTO CLIENTE BRUNO-OLINDA-PREV-001-1-OK-003 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Lucas_Wild

Fotos lindas!


----------



## raul lopes

Rectas y ángulos, Recife - Brasil by Gustavo Barral, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2019 Recife, Brazil (22 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (1 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (2 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (4 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (3 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (8 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (6 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (5 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (9 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (10 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (11 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (14 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2019 Recife, Brazil (15 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr

2019 Recife, Brazil (31 of 31).jpg by Lance Kramer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

z by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr

Tiago by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Fortaleza fez engorda duas vezes em uma praia e Recife em trechos necessários não fez nenhuma alguém sabe pq:cheers:


----------



## raul lopes

engorda praia teve nas praias de jaboatao dos guararapes onde a situa4ao era mais emergente critica ... pois a praia ( areia ) nas praias de piedade, candeias e barra de jangada tinham sumido .. naquela regiao foi feita o engroda praia ... 


na praia de boa viagem existem estudos pra fazer o engora em partes dos seus 8 quilometros ... 


talvez em alguns anos ...


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

HY Beach Flats - International


booking.com 






















































































































































































Parque Dna Lindu - Praia de Boa Viagem - Recife - Pe. by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PIEDADE 04-01-2020-NOT-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr










PIEDADE-04-01-2020-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Fotos belíssimas da requintada Recife.


----------



## Vonney

A Zona Norte pouco aparece por aqui né Raul :bash:

Mudando de assunto
No parque das esculturas já tem uma barraca, acredito. Vi de longe, mas acho q ue é um fiteiro :bash:
:lol:


----------



## raul lopes

a finalmente reurbanizacao ou construcao de uma bela orla equipada em jaboatao é importantissimo para cidade... que ja foi um polo turistico de categoria .. poderia voltar a ser palco de grandes investimentos hoteleiros e da construcao civil .. 


uma orla equipada e bonita atrai investidores e com isso novos empregos ... nova demanda pra tudo... novos restaurantes bares hoteis .... enfim vai impulsionar muito a regiao .. 


ja estava na hora mesmo .. vergonhoso essa situaçao de jaboatao ... 


torcendo muito para que a obra seja finalizada quanto mais rapido possivel e seja linda e poderosa ...


----------



## Vonney

isso pode ser politica em ano de eleição, mas acredito que não devido a urgência de um lugar tão valorizados pelos turistas não ter uma orla adequada


----------



## raul lopes

Recife City. by Pedro Hatz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FIM DE TARDE AURORA 08-02-2020-001-tp-2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE AURORA 08-02-2020-001-tp-4 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE AURORA 08-02-2020-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PONTE DE LIMUEIRO 08-02-2020-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

JAQUEIRA E BAIRRO DAS GRAÇAS 08-02-2020-002-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA 08-02-2020-002-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA 08-02-2020-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Vonney said:


> isso pode ser politica em ano de eleição, mas acredito que não devido a urgência de um lugar tão valorizados pelos turistas não ter uma orla adequada


ja tem polemica ambiental da esquerda interferindo :bash:


----------



## raul lopes

Gurarapes International Airport - SBRF Recife Brazil by luis souza, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

As torres gêmeas norte são linda desse ângulo.


----------



## Ap_Recife

Cidade linda.


----------



## raul lopes

nossa cidade amigo ... recife é babado e confusao ... nao tem jeito ... mesmo com esse desgoverno ela consegue ser linda e poderosa ..


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

raul lopes said:


> Recife City. by Pedro Hatz, auf Flickr


Que foto é essa? 
De bem longe a mais linda da região.
Recife é deslumbrante!!!! Que cidade linda da gota serena! :cheers2:


----------



## Vonney

Estou hoje morando na zona sul, mas penso sinceramente em voltar para zona norte


----------



## PEDROREC

Vonney said:


> Estou hoje morando na zona sul, mas penso sinceramente em voltar para zona norte




Já eu não deixo a zona sul mem a pau. Tem nada melhor do que ter a praia na porta de casa.


----------



## raul lopes

sem falar que boa viagem e regiao de setubal sao bairros maravilhosos ... vc tem tudo la .. tudo do bom e do melhor ... 



eu tbm sou ZONA SUL


----------



## raul lopes

Mirante - Olinda com Recife ao fundo by Prefeitura de Olinda, auf Flickr


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Essa vista de Olinda com Recife ao fundo é de tirar o fôlego e cair o queixo..:eek2::eek2:


----------



## huerta

Raulzinho... vc sempre tão luxuoso...!!!

Felicidades por el hilo tan guapo de Recife...!!!


----------



## carlos-PE

raul lopes said:


> JAQUEIRA E BAIRRO DAS GRAÇAS 08-02-2020-002-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
> 
> PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA 08-02-2020-002-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
> 
> PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA 08-02-2020-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


A zona norte é imbatível!!


----------



## raul lopes

recife é linda ... a zona norte tem seu charme ... ;-)


----------



## Lucas Berti

A Moura Dubeux é uma excelente construtora, mas já passou da hora de buscar evolução. Dar atenção apenas à fachada é algo ultrapassado.


----------



## Lucas Berti

Há comodidades e vantagens tanto na Zona Sul quanto na Zona Norte, mas a Zona Norte é inegavelmente mais charmosa.


----------



## raul lopes

Olinda by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC7530_Enhanced 2 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC6585 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC6958 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

&quot; Fica em Casa &quot; by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bairro do Rosarinho by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC6946 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC6924 z by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pátio São Pedro by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cais da Alfandega by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## carlos-PE

raul lopes said:


> _DSC7530_Enhanced 2 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


Que foto horrível !!


----------



## Vonney

As novas estações do BRT na nova Conde da Boa Vista é diferente das outras estações. Não gostei da mudança. As estações antigas envidraçadas sao muito mais bonitas. A prefeitura não seguiu o padrão antigo, e recebe meu ponto negativo. Os pontos comuns no calçadão ficaram simples e bonito com muito vidro, mas as estações novas não vão combinar com a nova Conde da B.V. Nao gostei dos "_Transformers"_ no canteiro central.


----------



## carlos-PE

Vonney said:


> As novas estações do BRT na nova Conde da Boa Vista é diferente das outras estações. Não gostei da mudança. As estações antigas envidraçadas sao muito mais bonitas. A prefeitura não seguiu o padrão antigo, e recebe meu ponto negativo. Os pontos comuns no calçadão ficaram simples e bonito com muito vidro, mas as estações novas não vão combinar com a nova Conde da B.V. Nao gostei dos "_Transformers"_ no canteiro central.


^^

É aquela, entre pichar ou quebrarem os vidros, é melhor construir uma que só sofra com pichação.


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Chácara Santa Rosa by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr

Recife Antigo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Se Recife tivesse um pólo com todos os seus belíssimos empresariais 👀


----------



## Vonney

Video no link

Imbiribeira e sua lagoa


----------



## raul lopes

POR DO SOL NAS DUAS TORRES - JUL-2019-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
FIM DE TARDE AURORA 08-02-2020-001-tp-2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

FIM DE TARDE AURORA 08-02-2020-001-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

As torres norte e sul sao bairros de luxo verticais. Eu prefiro as torres norte, pois sao quadradas, gosto mais...


----------



## Lucas Berti

carlos-PE said:


> Essas fotos dos casarões mereciam um thread ! É uma pena que o palacete da foto 5 seja hoje em dia o consulado da China. Nessa rua em casa amarela há várias mansões.


Não tenho muita prática, mas farei assim que tiver tempo. Obrigado pela dica.


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Bruno Madeira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Bruno Madeira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Bruno Madeira, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Finalmente fotos da Torre. A região é muito pujante no Recife como a Madalena, a Beira Rio.


----------



## Vonney

Recife tem uma das ruas mais bonitas do mundo. Só Recife mesmo!!!!
Rua do Recife é eleita a terceira mais bonita do mundo por revista norte-americana


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

SERIE OLINDA-12-07-2020-002-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
SERIE OLINDA-12-07-2020-003-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SERIE OLINDA-12-07-2020-IGREJA DO CARMO-002-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

8732 Boa Viagem - Recife by roberto dcarvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem Beach by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

I Cicorre 2020 - BOa viagem / Recife by Lidianne., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

AURORA SKYLINE 2020 by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ORANGE &amp; BLUE by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

creativetourism (35) by Creative Tourism Network, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-25-08-2020-PAN-MARCO ZERO-004-TP2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-25-08-2020-MARCO ZERO-003-OK-160X120-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

RUA DO BOM JESUS-ANTONIO MARIA-27-07-20-001-2-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-24-08-2020-AURORA-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-24-08-2020-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr

MARCO ZERO 23-07-2020-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

QUADRO CLIENTE RICARDO- 220X105 - TRIPARTIDO - MARROM-PRONTO-corrigido by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RUA DO BOM JESUS 200X110-001-OK-TP-002 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

raul lopes said:


> Infelizmente o aspecto das favelas do Recife estão mudando para casas triplex, quadruplex pentaplex, hexaplex... como as favelas do Rio, Belo Horizonte...
> Acho bonitinhas essas casas simples bem desenhadas pintadas com telhados e muros com portão.
> As lajes estão tomando o lugar dos telhados.e os paredões deixando as ruas sem calçadas.


----------



## raul lopes

vamos ver algumas obras pela cidade ... lancamentos e em construcao ...

www.google.com.br
www.vivareal.com.br


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

[url=https://flic.kr/p/y6TZaQ]Avenida Boa Viagem Recife by FranckusM, auf Flickr







Avenida Boa Viagem[/URL] by João Vitor Meira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Vonney

Incrível como as construtoras ainda conseguem arrumar um terreno em áreas nobres de Boa Viagem.


----------



## raul lopes

eu tbm acho incrivel mesmo ... mas se vc for percorrer o bairro de boa viagem ... streetview ou google earth vc vai ver que o bairro ainda tem muito potencial ... muito terreno ainda e muitos prediozinhos baixinhos velhos que com os anos vao para o chon. ! ;-) 

eu quero ver é os primeiros 50 cinquentoes na zona sul ... ;-) pra destacar ainda mais esse mega belo skyline .


----------



## raul lopes

Aerial view of the city of Recife, Brazil by Hulivili, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife/PE - Brasil. Alguma panorâmica. by Sérgio Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ok by Mikhail Nikiforov, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

o Primeiro edifico do Novo Recife (nao sei o nome), os Jardins da Ilha e o Alberto Ferreira da Costa subindo. Ficarao lindos. O Carmem Costa já bem avançado.


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

BACIA DO PINA - CABANGA IATE CLUBE - SHOPPING RIO MAR 07-08-16-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PALÁCIO DO GOVERNO - 01-05-18-TP-1-2-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE-25-08-2020-PAN-MARCO ZERO-004-TP2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FOTO CLIENTE MARCEL - 140X70 - MOLDURA MARROM by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QP2otu]Vista Aérea do Recife-PE (2) by a r malfatti, auf Flickr







Natural pool[/URL] by Lucia Cysneiros Passos, auf Flickr
Por do Sol no Recife! by Wesley D&#x27;Almeida, auf Flickr
20180211_134126 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180211_133955 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180211_133944 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180213_112013 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180213_105844 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180213_092622 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150837 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150210 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150156 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_150021 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_142443_HDR by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_140006 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr
20180212_135237 by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20180215_074221_HDR by GUSTAVO, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasil | Dezembro 2014 by Paulo Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praça do Derby, Recife - PE by Toinho de Passira - &quot;thepassiranews&quot;, auf Flickr
Praça do Derby, Recife - PE by Toinho de Passira - &quot;thepassiranews&quot;, auf Flickr


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Recife, que capital extraordinária, de uma beleza e tanto, parabéns aos Pernambucanos pela linda cidade !


----------



## Vonney

Maravilhosa essa cidade😱. Eu amo!!!! Sou o paulistano mais recifense dos pernambucanos.


----------



## Vonney

raul lopes said:


>


😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## raul lopes

avenida boa viagem é linda demais ...


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Vonney

O MIMI E LEO vai ficar no lugar do Antigo Monte Hotel.


----------



## raul lopes

exatamente ... o miolo do bairro de boa viagem esta ganhando nova vida com grandes empreendimentos ... 

esse dai e o outro da rioave ... e torcendo para que essa onda chegue até a pracinha de boa viagem .. ali existem varios terrenos vazios que poderiam abrigar grandes torres , grandes empreendimentos .. 

boa viagem ainda tem muito potencial ..


----------



## raul lopes

Bairro do Pina (Recife-PE) by Renato Teles, auf Flickr
Bairro do Pina (Recife-PE) by Renato Teles, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife Pina by Gilvando Souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## João Paulo

Recife une modernidade com o antigo em perfeita harmonia, tem cultura, tem diversão, praias e povo hospitaleiro. Não vejo a hora de ir para esta linda cidade + porto da galinhas em fevereiro com minha família.


----------



## raul lopes

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE DAS PONTES - 27-08-20-2X1-001-TP-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
ARB_3910_13112017_Foto_AndreaRegoBarros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
AMANHECER MARCO ZERO ZENITAL- 25-08-2020-VERT -001-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
AMANHECER MARCO ZERO 25-08-20-008-tp-1-3-OK-FINAL by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-25-08-2020-PAN-MARCO ZERO-004-TP2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-24-08-2020-AURORA-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr
New normal??? by pmenge, auf Flickr
Divina Gula by pmenge, auf Flickr
Recife antigo by pmenge, auf Flickr
E vai rolar a festa... by pmenge, auf Flickr
FIM DE TARDE RECIFE DAS PONTES AURORA - 27-08-20-4X5-002-TP-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
SÉRIE RUAS DE OLINDA 5X4-12-07-2020-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
IGREJA DO CARMO-3X2-12-07-2020-001-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PORTO DE GALINHAS 27-09-20-HORI-16X9-002-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RUA DO BOM JESUS 25-08-20-TP-1-2-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
PALÁCIO DO GOVERNO - 01-05-18-TP-1-2-tp by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
IGREJA MADRE DE DEUS-REEDIT-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Triciclo by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Vistas da Cidade do Recife by Lucas Berti, auf Flickr
vitrais_CinemaSaoLuiz-002 by Arte Pública, auf Flickr
vitrais_CinemaSaoLuiz-007 by Arte Pública, auf Flickr
611 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 60 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
ARB_3084_21062020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_2992_21062020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_3024_21062020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_3030_21062020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_3066_21062020_Foto_Andrea_Rego_Barros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
















AZUL A330-900neo PE-ANZ approaching Recife by luis souza, auf Flickr








Caminhada Pastor Júnior Tércio by Daniel Robles, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ihiguD]Náutico 1X1 Sport by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr
Amanhecendo 1º de Janeiro de 2020 by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr







Recife[/URL] by PINA10460, auf Flickr
Matriz da Boa Vista by Nanna Cardozo, auf Flickr
... by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

230 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 14 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
236 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 21 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
265 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 54 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Manilov

Coletânea arrasadora! E bem divertida.

Os empresariais recentemente construídos em Recife são excelentes! 
Muito bom também que a cidade sempre vem mantendo o centro histórico bem conservado, pelo menos aquela parte principal, próxima ao marco zero. O cuidado que se tem com iluminação alí é louvável. Fica muito bonito.


----------



## Vonney

A cidade deve ser mais explorada pelos amantes de imagem e fotografia.
Não consegui achar um video no You Tube mostrando o museu cais do sertão no Recife Antigo com a iluminação a noite. Se alguém tiver um link agradeço. É para mostrar a um amigo de Londres. Ele conheceu o museu de lá e pretende vir a Recife conhecer.


----------



## raul lopes

olha ele aqui iluminado


----------



## raul lopes

aqui o belo rooftop em cima do museu ..


----------



## raul lopes

nos arredores de recife ... litoral sul ... suas praias e seus belos condominios e resorts... aqui um belo empreendimento residencial na praia de muro alto .. 

LA FLEUR SAMOA BEACH RESORT


----------



## raul lopes

uma bela cobertura na avenida boa viagem ..


----------



## raul lopes

e para quem tem muito dinheiro ... possui sua residencia de campo no interior ... gravata por exemplo e aldeia ...






















































































































E AS BELAS CASAS DE PRAIA .... COM MARINA PRIVATIVA E TUDO MAIS ...


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE É ISSO E MUITO MAIS .. VC TEM TUDO .... 


VC TEM A METROPOLE RECIFE ... VIBRANTE E COSMOPOLITA , TEM PRAIAS MARAVILHOSAS TUDO PERTINHO ...E VC TEM SITIOS HISTORICOS COMO OLINDA POR EXEMPLO ... E TEM SERRA E UM CLIMA MAIS AMENO ... MONTANHOSO... COM MUITA TRANQUILIDADE E UM AR DE INTERIOR... 


SAINDO DE RECIFE ... UM RAIO DE 50 QUILOMETROS VC TEM TUDO ISSO ...


----------



## raul lopes

E TEMOS OS 3 ALPHAVILLES ... 

ALPHAVILLE PERNAMBUCO 1 & 2 e ALPHAVILLE FRANCISCO BRENANND


----------



## raul lopes

futuros novos quiosques da orla de boa viagem ...


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

PARQUE DONA LINDU - projeto de oscar niemeyer









Parque Dona Lindu by Rodrigo Jordy, auf Flickr
130 anos de Heitor Villa-Lobos by Fundarpe, auf Flickr
130 anos de Heitor Villa-Lobos by Fundarpe, auf Flickr
Escultura de Abelardo da Hora - Parque Dona Lindu - Recife by Amália Souto e Silva, auf Flickr
Walk at the park at night by luceknight, auf Flickr
Parque Dona Lindu 4 by Drica Melo, auf Flickr
Parque Dona Lindu by Marney Queiroz, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Pedro Valadares, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by José Otavio de Souza, auf Flickr
Imagens Aéreas - Parque Dona Lindu by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
Girl in skates at the park by luceknight, auf Flickr
DONA LINDU I by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
After the rain by luceknight, auf Flickr
Teatro Luiz Mendonça - Parque Dona Lindu by Fotografias Prefeitura do Recife, auf Flickr
Teatro Luiz Mendonça - Parque Dona Lindu by Fotografias Prefeitura do Recife, auf Flickr
Teatro Luiz Mendonça - Parque Dona Lindu by Fotografias Prefeitura do Recife, auf Flickr
MIMO 2011 by MIMO Festival, auf Flickr
Theater building by luceknight, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FIM DE TARDE RECIFE DAS PONTES AURORA - 27-08-20-16X9-007-1-TP-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fotografia Aérea Gustavo Penteado by Gustavo Penteado, auf Flickr
BACIA DO PINA - CABANGA IATE CLUBE - SHOPPING RIO MAR 07-08-16-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

raul lopes said:


> aqui o belo rooftop em cima do museu ..


Isso ai Raul, mas curti esse lugar. Estava buscando algum video de drone, mas valeu!!! vc deveria lançar um fotolivro organizado, pois consegue reunir as melhores imagens do Brasil.


----------



## raul lopes

Vonney said:


> Isso ai Raul, mas curti esse lugar. Estava buscando algum video de drone, mas valeu!!! vc deveria lançar um fotolivro organizado, pois consegue reunir as melhores imagens do Brasil.


hahahah oi amigo ... vc acredita que aqui ja fiz varios fotolivros pra mim mesmo ... sabe aqueles fotolivros que vc mesmo pode fazer no computador ... tenho varios das minhas ferias e outros que eu mesmo fiz de cidades .. recife , rio de janeiro e so paulo com as melhores fotos selcionadas na net... babadééééérrimo .. todo mundo ama os livros ... ficam todos boquiaberto...


----------



## raul lopes

*SKYLINE BOA VIAGEM ...CADA DIA MAIS PODEROSO *


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

novos projetos gastronomicos em andamento ..


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Encanta seja por terra, ar ou mar... Isso é Recife, Capital do Nordeste! - Foto Wesley D&#x27;Almeida by Wesley D&#x27;Almeida, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRUNO LIMA_ARENA PERNAMBUCO_RECIFE_PE by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr








Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr
Secretário de Turismo e lazer de Pernambuco Rodrigo Novaes by Turismo Pernambuco 2, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ciclofaixa de Turismo e Lazer do Recife by Felipe Carreras, auf Flickr
Ciclofaixa de Turismo e Lazer do Recife by Felipe Carreras, auf Flickr
22.10.17-Nova_pista_Bicicross-Parque_Santana by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
22.10.17-Nova_pista_Bicicross-Parque_Santana by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
22.10.17-Nova_pista_Bicicross-Parque_Santana by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
22.10.17-Nova_pista_Bicicross-Parque_Santana by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
22.10.17-Nova_pista_Bicicross-Parque_Santana by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## Tourniquet

@raul lopes 
Raul, qual o melhor restaurante de Recife na sua opinião? No conjunto comida, ambiente e atendimento de alto padrão?


----------



## raul lopes

Tourniquet said:


> @raul lopes
> Raul, qual o melhor restaurante de Recife na sua opinião? No conjunto comida, ambiente e atendimento de alto padrão?



oi amigo ... olha restaurantes bons existem varios ... dificil de opinar atualmente .. faz anos que nao vou mais a recife ....


mas os meus preferidos ... eu acho o chica pitanga maravilhoso , e o spettus tbm ... 

o bargaço tbm sensacional ... e o familia giuliano .. a feijoada de la é maravilhosaaa ...

e no shopping recife sempre ia no tio armenio ... restaurante maravilhoso .. 

o beijupira em olinda tbm sensacional ... e anjo solto comer um crepe delicioso em boa viagem .. 

antigamente existia o la cuisine na avenida boa viagem ..tinham um petit gateau delicioso.. infelizmente fechou .. existe outro restaurante no local que nao conheço ainda .


----------



## Vonney

Pensei que Raul era mais nobre e frequentava locais de elite 😄


----------



## raul lopes

eu sou de touro .. entao comer é comigo mesmo ... kkkk

mas nos ultimos anos eu viajei mais pra sao paulo e rio de janeiro ... sao paulo eu amoooo ... 

mas depois desse corona eu voltarei ao recife ... ai sim vai ter um thread daqueles...babadéééérrimo


----------



## raul lopes

CATAMARAN TOUR / PASSEIO DE CATAMARÃ by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr
Casa Forte - Vitória Régia Square by Denis Padilha, auf Flickr
Recife by ℳarcelo Guerra, auf Flickr
Boa viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr








Recife BR by Travellink, auf Flickr
Canon Rebel 100 by Leonardo Pinho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ARB_7414_17122018_Foto_AndreaRegoBarros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_3352_12032019_Foto_AndreaRegoBarros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr
ARB_1383_31072017_Foto_AndreaRegoBarros by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

O Porto Restaurant, Torre by Denis Padilha, auf Flickr
O Porto Restaurant, Torre by Denis Padilha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BACIA DO PINA RIO MAR - 27-10-18-005-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ILHA DO RETIRO 22-07-18-002-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ILHA DO LEITE-AGAMENON 19-07-18-001-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Agamenon Magalhães, Recife by Bruno Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE/PE by Juliano Pessoa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Instituto Ricardo Brennand by Bruno Pletsch, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

recife by Paula Cristina, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Por Do Sol Heliponto by Bruno Pletsch, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Caboclo de Lança by Bruno Pletsch, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Chácara Santa Rosa - PE by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maria Lígia by Queiroz Galvão Desenvolvimento Imobiliário, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SUN IN THE GLASS by Arthur Perruci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

265 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 54 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

199 Recife Antigo - PE 05 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
630 Recife PE - Praia de Boa Viagem 20 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr
165 Recife PE - Praia de Boa Viagem 18 by Mudestino Barroso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Porto Novo Recife by Destak Recife, auf Flickr
AMANHECER CASA FORTE-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO 16-12-18 -001-OK-ASSINADA by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

www.humbertozirpoli.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem, Recife, PE by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney

Restaurantes de ótima qualidade no Recife, um pólo gastronômico importantissimo.


----------



## Vonney

O Parque Mirabilandia está aumentando as atrações no Recife, mas e o parque de Paulista Alguém tem noticias
Parque de diversão, cinema e mais; veja onde ir neste fim de semana no Grande Recife





Temos que divulgar mais o nosso Mirabilandia.


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

A very sad day for plane spotters in Recife: Last depart of LH Cargo MD-11F D-ALCK from RWY18 SBRF Recife-Brazil by luis souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

GOL B737-800 PR-GTM climbing from RWY18 SBRF Recife Brazil by luis souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

1ª pescaria do ano... by pmenge, auf Flickr
Turistas by pmenge, auf Flickr
Ipê by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Boa Viagem Beach, Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Recife by pmenge, auf Flickr


----------



## Andrefachini

Vonney said:


> Seja bem-vindo!!!!Acho que Igrejinha de Boa Viagem? Certo? Pq no Recife tem muitas igrejas e igrejinhas O melhor trecho para a Boa Viagem está entre as proximidades do Edf. Acaiaca e o Segundo Jardim.
> Dicas basiquinhas:
> Recife: um passeio no Catamaran pelo Recife Velho, melhor no final de tarde/noite por causa do Sol (muitas historias legais)
> Olinda: Casa dos Bonecos Gigantes/ Feira do Alto da Sé com as comidas típicas e a vista do alto para Recife.
> Cabo: Praia de Calhetas/ Mirante Itapuama (a vista vale uma bela foto)
> Porto/Carneiros: Tudo é fantástico, explore. Dica: são os passeios guiados.
> Dica de Restaurante: o Beijupira tem em todas as cidades citadas. O de Olinda é fantástico.


Agradeço muito pela atenção e pelas dicas dadas.....caso tenha/lembre de mais alguma ..fique a vontade em me mandar ok.....
Caso alguem tenha mais algo a acrescentar , estou aceitando dicas...obrigado.


----------



## Vonney

Em Pernambuco, eu me surpreendi com um passeio a Barra de Sirinhaém até a Ilha de Santo Aleixo. Foi espetacular. Outra dica . Para esses passeios é bom se antecipar e ver as disponibilidades, pois estamos na alta temporada.


----------



## raul lopes

MARAVILHOSO ESSE PASSEIO ATE A ILHA DE SANTO ALEIXO .. COM O DIA DE SOL .. É UM PARAISO .. COISA DE LOUCO .. MUITO LINDO MESMO ...


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Boa Viagem by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO - 17-01-2021-007-16X9-1-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr
RECIFE-25-08-2020-PAN-MARCO ZERO MAIS LONGE-001-2X1-COLOR-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO - 17-01-2021-006-16X9-TP-1-OK-2 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO - 17-01-2021-004-4X5-TP-1-OK by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO - 17-01-2021-001-16X9-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RECIFE ANTIGO - 17-01-2021-002-16X9-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

FAROL DO RECIFE - 17-01-2021-003-16X9-TP-1 by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

RUA DA AURORA 24-06-20-020-1-TP by Thales Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Piedade by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Piedade by Cláudio Maranhão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Panorama Recife 2016 by Max Levay, auf Flickr


----------

